# New trestle



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

I spent this summer putting together a trestle.

I’m using conduit to set out the grade so the line of the trestle is where the conduit is in this photo. Its on a curve with a 2% grade over most of the length. This kinda ended up being a top down construction since I wanted to maintain the line of the conduit. The track lying on it is 10’ dia to give some idea of size.











The conduit had been out in the sun for a while and had drooped in a couple of spots so I added extra stakes to make sure the grade was even over the length. I used 10mm thick blocks screwed to the top spaced 500mm apart and a level to tune it up.











Stringers were next. I cut blocks 40 mm wide with a slot so they slipped over the conduit to hold the stringers roughly at rail width, then laminated 3 strips to each side gluing and bradding each layer as I went.





























Building bents was a last winter thing, western red cedar, ½’ square, ripped from a 5 x 2 plank and soaked in preservative. 

Bents were glued and bradded in place at roughly 7” spacing. Loose dirt was piled around the bases to hold them vertical while the glue dried. At this point the whole structure is still hanging off the conduit.





















I couldn’t put in all the bents, cause the stakes were in the way. I put some concrete around the base of the bents that were there and took the stakes out. Then added the last bents, trimmed around the rocks already planted.











The last bit was to get rid of the conduit. I cast the ends in concrete to hold their curve, then used a grinder to cut the spacers and conduit out. Nothing moved – Phew!




















The plan now is to add ties and spike some track over the Easter break. I may add more bracing, not sure of the look as it stands. Be good to get it finished before winter sets in.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking trestle!! Unusual and inovative construction method. I do think some diagonal bracing on the sides would look good and stiffen it up a bit. Great work.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, that is nice! Neat technique. Always learn something here.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Neil, as usual you are a class act. Great looking Trestle!!!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil, your trestle looks grand! I like how you cemented the end of your conduit too, good idea. You took the easy way by bending the stringers ;-) 

You said you put some concrete around the base of some bents, but I've heard that wood in cement doesn't do so well?


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

I did have some head scratch moments doing this wondering what the next step was going to be, another word for innovative could be "winging it".. I usually added a couple of glasses of amber liquid during those times to help make things clearer. 

Jim, I did wonder about the concrete, and I followed some threads earlier about it but I saw no conclusions. In NZ we typically use what we call H4 treated lumber for "in ground contact with exposure to moisture" and if there is a problem putting these in concrete in the ground then a lot of retaining walls and fences throughout the country are in trouble.. Including the ones in the courtyard in the background! 

Cedar is new for me, so I'm not sure how it will last. So I did soak each bent for 24 hours in a treatment solution branded Metalex, and all cuts were re-treated. I think the active ingredient is zinc napthenate? I'm hoping in combo with its natural resistance I should be ok. The ground is very free draining so there should be no standing water. 

But really its all just an experiment ;-)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

wood in cement must not be a problem. 
the point is, not to stick the wood IN the cement, but THROUGH it. 
in other words, the hole in the cement, with the wood in it, should be open down into the earth.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Neil, as you can see... I have same type thing planned and appreciate your post! Surely to save me lots of time on the learning curve.


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice ! Really like that method of building the ladder around the conduit.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Neil. The sweeping curves offer a super visual effect. You might add some diagonal bracing to link the bents. They would add a good visual and the cross bracing really strengthens the structure. 

Great job.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Niel That looks great. You did a beautiful job. Looks like some great thinking went into that project.

The Mountian you are going around gave me some Ideas.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Niel!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Guys.... 
I think John can make his loop bigger for the future ,you have room.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad to give you some ideas John, and John..  

Converted another cedar plank to sawdust today, with some small bracing left over. Diagonals and ties going in tomorrow, photos to follow. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Here’s some wash up pics.











I couldn’t help putting in an eency weency bit of super elev in the belly of the curve.. Works out to about 0.4 deg









































Last one is from the garage roof, bit of an overview shot of work in progress.











Cheers
Neil


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Neil! That is going to be one awesome layout. The trestle is great, but I love the 3D layout. Super.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive! (Sigh*) okay, you have shamed me into spiking my track over my new trestle. One question: where did you get the spikes and who makes them?


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Lol, It'll be worth it.. Just don't think of the pain in your spiking hand.









Got mine from COCRy, store brand on the recomendation from Stretch. They stock Micro Engineering as well, or did when I talked to them last year.

*California & Oregon Coast Ry*


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a very nice trestle


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Devon,

It weathered nicely after a few years and the plants grew a bit. Coupla 'later on' pics attached.

I pulled it out when we moved, hoping to find a spot on the new layout for it.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil, I like how you used the pvc pipe on the curved trestle to get the exact curve you needed.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

wigginsn said:


> Thanks Devon,
> 
> It weathered nicely after a few years and the plants grew a bit. Coupla 'later on' pics attached.
> 
> ...


You have certainly motivated me to build mine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice Neil. 

Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

wigginsn said:


> Last one is from the garage roof, bit of an overview shot of work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool trestle, and a nice overview of what looks like it became an awesome garden railroad! Shame you moved!

Do you have this same overview photo taken at a later date?


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Not sure - I'll have a look. Def have alot of other pics but have to check for a roof shot.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry you had to destroy that great looking RR!! I'm glad you were able to salvage that wonderful trestle.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Wynn. Was sad to see it go - but plans are afoot for a new one..

Mike,

No more shots from the roof that I could find. Here's a few other overviews.




























Cheers
Neil


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Neil, they look fantastic, very nice landscape.

I would hate to have to move away from that!


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

That is beautiful! It seems to have done well over time. Outstanding!

Dave Johnson


----------

